# Machine polish Perthshire



## cockyapple (Jul 14, 2006)

Hello,

I have a Guards Red Porsche 911(964), that would benefit from a good machine polish:buffer: :buffer: .....is there anyone on the forum that would travel to Comrie, Perthshire to do the car for me.
Ofcourse i will pay the going rate plus supply a large supply of tea and chocolate biscuts

cheers steve :buffer: :buffer: :buffer:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

****yapple said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a Guards Red Porsche 911(964), that would benefit from a good machine polish:buffer: :buffer: .....is there anyone on the forum that would travel to Comrie, Perthshire to do the car for me.
> Ofcourse i will pay the going rate plus supply a large supply of tea and chocolate biscuts
> ...


Beautiful part of the country there you lucky sod.:thumb: See DaveKG and Bryan. They are the bees knees IMHO.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Welcome to DW! :wave: 

Yes, the 'Krankies' as they are know on here :lol: (Dave KG and Bryan - blr123) are not too far away from you and come highly recommended! 

Alan W

P.S. They've just completed a red Clio and Astra that you'll find in the 'Show It Off' section of the Forum.


----------



## The Big Yin (Apr 8, 2006)

Dave KG and blr123 work speaks for itself do a search , plus they are localish iirc


----------



## cockyapple (Jul 14, 2006)

bumping posts up to 10


----------



## cockyapple (Jul 14, 2006)

new post 6


----------



## cockyapple (Jul 14, 2006)

new post 7


----------



## cockyapple (Jul 14, 2006)

new post 8


----------



## cockyapple (Jul 14, 2006)

new post 9


----------



## cockyapple (Jul 14, 2006)

new post 10


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Got your PM mate, just replied. :thumb:


----------



## Cally (Jun 28, 2006)

lol that was a bit of cheating was it not?!


----------



## Renmure (Jan 18, 2007)

They just did one of mine here:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=28925&highlight=ferrari+355

Recommended: :thumb:


----------

